# إستفسار عن مرتب المساح الحر فى السعوديه



## mostafammy (28 أبريل 2010)

ما هو مرتبات المساح الحر فى السعوديه وهل ان جاء من بلده مساح حر يحصل على شغل ولا لا 
الرجاء الافاده


----------



## Soliman.S (28 أبريل 2010)

المرتب علي حسب سنوات الخبرة وبنسبة لشغل كتير ولكن اكثرها شركات وتطلب منك نقل كفالة في اغلب الاحوال 
انا عن نفسي افضلك تجي علي شركة كبيرة 

الله يوفق الجميع


----------



## mostafammy (28 أبريل 2010)

انا خبرتى خمس سنوات كام تعقد الراتب


----------



## mostafammy (29 أبريل 2010)

لا يوجد ولا مساح حر فى السعوديه 
ارجو امن لديه معلومه فى هذا الموضوع وضعها 
وشكرا


----------



## mostafammy (30 أبريل 2010)

الا يوجد اى احد عنده معلومه عن هذا الاستفسار ثمانون مشاهده ولا يوجد اى رد
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## albsqlony (1 مايو 2010)

ما فيش حد بيجى حر فى السعوديه كله بيجى على كفاله يا اما فرد يا اما شركه بس اوقات فيه ناس بيشتروا الفيزا من افراد ويكونا متفقين على السماح لهم بالعمل حر فى السوق وده فى مخاطره نوعا ما اذا كان الكفيل لا يراعى ربنا فيك اما اذا كنت تعرفه كويس ومجرب وكمان تكون خبرتك كويس وليك بعض المعارف اعتقد انه هيكون افضل من انك تاتى على شركه لان ساعتها هيكون السوق قدامك مفتوح وانت تختار الشركه والمكان اللى تحب تشتغل فيه والمرتبات حسب الخبره وقبل كل شىء الارزاق كلها بيد الله


----------



## mostafammy (1 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ود البلال (2 مايو 2010)

الشغل الحر فى السعوديه ممنوع نظاما وزي ما قالك الاخ000 بس ممكن تتفق مع شخص او مكتب على نسبه من الدخل ويكون فى علمك انك عائز وقت طويل جدا حتى تكون معروف فى السوق وتأخذ سمعه طيبه واتقان فن التعامل مع الذبائن 00 لازم تشغل مع مكتب لانو هنا فى السعوديه البلديه لا تعتمد اي تقرير مساحي ما لم يكون مختوم من مكتب مساحه معترف به لديهم مش اي مكتب والاعمال المساحيه خارج هذا النطاق قليله جدا او تكاد تكون معدومه وان وجدت سعرها قليل00000 تحياتى 14 سنه في السعوديه


----------



## mostafammy (3 مايو 2010)

انا الان مساح حر فى السعوديه وشكرا على رودوكم


----------



## cool_katkot (3 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
الرواتب دلوقتي في المملكه متفاوته علي حسب المكان اللي بتشتغل فيه اذا كان مكتب استشاري او شركة مقاولات
بس انصحك انك تشتغل بمكتب استشاري لان رواتبه افضل وشغله مريح جدا وبيوفرلك كل شي تقريبا وانا ممكن اخدمك في شغل بس مش عارف ادارة الملتقي تسمح بالاتصال بيني وبينك ولا لا هيكون الراتب حوالي 5000 وكل شي موفر من سكن وسياره وتذاكر سنويه وشهر علي السنه
والله المستعان


----------



## mostafammy (3 مايو 2010)

......................................


----------



## mostafammy (3 مايو 2010)

cool_katkot قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الرواتب دلوقتي في المملكه متفاوته علي حسب المكان اللي بتشتغل فيه اذا كان مكتب استشاري او شركة مقاولات
> بس انصحك انك تشتغل بمكتب استشاري لان رواتبه افضل وشغله مريح جدا وبيوفرلك كل شي تقريبا وانا ممكن اخدمك في شغل بس مش عارف ادارة الملتقي تسمح بالاتصال بيني وبينك ولا لا هيكون الراتب حوالي 5000 وكل شي موفر من سكن وسياره وتذاكر سنويه وشهر علي السنه
> والله المستعان


 انا ارسلت لك رساله خاصه على ايميلك على الملتقى توضح طريقه الاتصال


----------



## mostafammy (3 مايو 2010)

?????????????????????


----------



## عبدلهادي (4 مايو 2010)

المنتدي بجدجميل جدا انا لسة مسجل


----------



## ايمن محمد أحمد (4 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي cool_katkot هل ممكن تخدمني انا ايضا في شغل انا مهندس مساحة خريج 2007


----------



## ود البلال (10 مايو 2010)

طيب يا سعادة العضو المتميز ما دام انت الان مساح حر في السعوديه بتسأل عن شنو ؟؟


----------



## mostafammy (10 مايو 2010)

يا سعاده ود البلال انا طرحت الموضوع قبل مجيئي إلى السعوديه


----------



## essamhamdy (11 مايو 2010)

يمكنك العمل كمساح فيزة حرة فى شركة مقاولات اومكتب استشارى ولك حرية التنقل كيفما شئت من مساح فى السعودية 4سنوات ويوجد لى صديق مساح فيزة حرة


----------



## mostafammy (19 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخوانى


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (19 يونيو 2010)

:16:والله يا اخوانى انا محتار اسيب الوظيفه فى مصر واسافر للسعوديه مع العلم انى شغال مساح بادارة الصرف منذ 7سنوات ومش مثبت والراتب ضعيف فى مصر وانا خخريج 1997 مساحه عامه واخخوانى بيعرضوا عليا كل يوم سفر بس انا قلقان من نظام الكفيل ومش مطمن مع انى اشرف عا المشاريع وعندى خبر ه بس فى مصر الواحد بيشتغل وهو مطمئن ........افيدونى جزاكم الله عنا خير


----------



## mostafammy (20 يونيو 2010)

والله هيه الرواتب اللى هنا اكبر من اللى فى مصر بكتير بس المقابل برده كبير الغربه يعنى


----------



## امام احمد سلامه (18 أكتوبر 2012)

برنامج سيلفر


----------



## عزمي حماد (18 أكتوبر 2012)

????????


----------



## mostafammy (18 أكتوبر 2012)

ايه المقصود ؟؟؟؟؟[/center]


----------



## tetoarmin (19 أكتوبر 2012)

انا مساح حر فى السعودية بس الفيزا مش مساح انما هى عامل معمارى الراتب 5000ريال والسكن والتنقلات على الشركة وبدفع 2000 ريال عن السنة الواحدة 
للكفيل ولو محتاج شغل حر اتصل بيا هنا على المنتدى وان شاء الله يكون فى خير


----------



## محمد عسيل (22 أكتوبر 2012)

المساح الحر أفضل و يمكنك التعاقد مع المكتب الذي يعجبك و تضع شروطك الخاصة كل هذا حسب خبرتك و المكتب الإستشارى الذى سوف تعمل معه
اذا معك بكالريوس ممكن يصل الراتب الى عشرة الف خلاف السكن و التأمين


----------



## ahmed wahed (25 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم بجد الموضوع دة شيق جدا وعجبنى بما انى خريج جديد من هندسة شبرا قسم مساحة عاوز اعرف تفاصيل عن الفيزة الحرة لو حد يقدر يفيدنى او يقدر حد يجبلى فيزة حرة ومعلش يقلى اية الشركات المضمونة ال ممكن انزل عليها فى السعودية وجزاة الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_shaban (4 أغسطس 2013)

انا مساح عام خبرة 13 سنه وابحث عن فرصة سفر وخبرة بالبرامج والاجهزة المساحية ورقم ت 01064343793


----------



## MOHAMED FATHE (5 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ..انا مساح خريج 1994 واعمل فى شركة استشارية فى المدينة المنورة ومعى رخصة قيادة بس المرتب سىء جدااااا وارغب فى العمل شركة استشارية اخرى اتمنى المساعدة..... يمنع وضع وسائل الاتصال


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (6 أغسطس 2013)

ايها الزملاء الافاضل لا توجد الان حاجة اسمها فيزا حرة تم الغائها من قبل السلطات السعودية يعنى لا تستطيع ان تعمل فى اى مكان الا تحت كفالة الشركة او المكتب الاستشارى او اى موسسة تكون تحت كفالتها اما ما كان يحدث فى الماضى تم الغاؤة وكل عام وانتم بخير تقبل اللة الصيام والقيام منا ومنكم


----------



## علي سليم متولي (9 أغسطس 2013)

لايوجد الان مساح حر في السعودية كله نظامي


----------



## mister level (11 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم انا بعرف مهندس حر في السعوديه ده ايميلي للتواصل 
[email protected]


----------

